# Sports field boundary access



## Yikes (Jan 8, 2018)

2010 ADA Advisory 206.2.2,  and 2016 CBC  11B-206.2.18 says "An accessible route shall be provided to the boundary of each area of sport activity".  What does "boundary" imply?

For example, I am designing a soccer field at a school.  The field consists of both the striped "in bounds are" and the "out of bounds" area where part of the players throw the ball in.  I believe that the "out of bounds" is part of the play area, and I intend to have my paved path-of-travel stop about 7'-6" away from the striped boundary of the field.  Is that OK?
Second question: where my POT paving stops, must I provide access onto the field itself, or only onto the boundary (edge of concrete)?  My typical detail is that the field grass is 1" lower than the paving.  Do I need to change this to only 1/4" elevation difference?  (Obviously the field itself does not have an accessible surface.)


----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2018)

Check 1108.2.2.4 2012 IBC and 1109.15....It really will be an AHJ judgement call, but I would require some access right to the sideline I think...


----------



## Yikes (Jan 8, 2018)

steveray said:


> Check 1108.2.2.4 2012 IBC and 1109.15....It really will be an AHJ judgement call, but I would require some access right to the sideline I think...


By "sideline" do you mean the bench near the sidelines, or do you mean then actual, striped in-bounds / out-of-bounds location?  If the latter is the case, think about the injuries that would result from having concrete paving next to a field of play.  Think of all the times that football players are tackled out of bounds.  I wouldn't want them tackled onto concrete! Have you actually seen this in stadiums?


----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2018)

It would depend on where the seating is "at the sidelines".....


----------



## Yikes (Jan 8, 2018)

At this school, the only seating one set of bleachers and it is set up for ADA companion seating, etc.  The concrete leading to the bleachers is the closest thing to the field, 7.5' away from the sidelines.


----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2018)

No seating for the team at the sidelines?


----------



## Yikes (Jan 8, 2018)

This is an elementary school.  No plans for teams as of yet.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Turf field or other?


----------



## classicT (Jan 8, 2018)

Yikes said:


> 2010 ADA Advisory 206.2.2,  and 2016 CBC  11B-206.2.18 says "...shall be provided to the boundary of each area of sport activity..."



The intent is to provide an accessible pathway that leads to the area where each sport is played. A path to a baseball diamond, a football/soccer field, etc.

It must go to the area of, not to each specific field. In your case, if the pathway gets to the grassed field near each sports respective area, that would be sufficient. Remember that this section is intended for participants and viewers.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2018)

Depending on type of field surface determines if access to its boundaries or surface is required.


----------



## CityKin (Jan 9, 2018)

I was wondering about this recently when I reviewed an indoor sand volleyball court.  Obviously I cannot required that they provide a hard surface into the sand, but to the sand edge only, which is 12' from the lines of the court.


----------



## classicT (Jan 10, 2018)

CityKin said:


> I was wondering about this recently when I reviewed an indoor sand volleyball court.  Obviously I cannot required that they provide a hard surface into the sand, but to the sand edge only, which is 12' from the lines of the court.



Would be the same with a turf (grass) field. Pathway does not have to go right to the painted edge of the field if the surrounding surface is the same as the field itself.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 27, 2018)

The Doj did not give carful concideration to sports feilds except for golf...

Analysis and Commentary on the 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design
The Department has given careful consideration to the comments and has decided to adopt the 2010 Standards requiring that at least one accessible route connect accessible elements and spaces within the boundary of the golf course including teeing grounds, putting greens, and weather shelters,


----------

